# Solex



## Pedal to the past (Aug 29, 2020)

Don’t know much about it if it’s worth anything or if it’s just a waste of time , As you can see the parts off the motor like covers and etc... are in the basket on back looks to be all there and I was told it’s from the 50s but it doesn’t look that old to me , just need to know thanks


----------



## Boris (Sep 5, 2020)

Seems like a fun project without too much investment. Bike seems to be in pretty nice shape. Used to see a few of these around in the 60's when I was growing up. Joke fodder at the time because they weren't manly and their top speed wasn't very impressive. But times have changed.


----------

